# Magnuflex Rods



## Phil.milicast (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello guys. Can someone tell me about Magnuflex rods out of Miami Fl. I found one in a pawn shop in Decatur Ga. It's about 11'6" and marked "hatteras surfer" on the blank above the reel seat. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Its a heavy fiberglass rod If memory serves me right. What type guides are on it?


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

That rod and a Squidder was the prime "store bought" Hatteras Heaver outfit for a long,long time on the banks.... still see them from time to time, it will throw a brick and a bluefish head. Wes


----------



## Phil.milicast (Apr 29, 2008)

The pole has stainless steel guides. I paid $20 for it and was considering getting it re-wrap and some oxide guides put on. Thanks for any more input that you have.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Those are the guides I remember. I would just replace the tip guide for now and fish with it as it is.


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

I'd have to agree...appreciate the rod for what it is...fish with it,Wes


----------

